# Any info on The Quarter House in New Orleans?



## timtax (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Tuggers

I just completed an exchange into The Quarter House in New Orleans. Can anyone help with their impression of this location?

Thank you.

Tim


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 15, 2012)

There are several threads on the Quarter House in the U.S. - Central forum:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 15, 2012)

TUG Reviews - http://tug2.com/tugmembers/Login.aspx

To search the TUG forums (bbs) for this topic, put this in you google search box: "TOPIC"site:tugbbs.com


----------



## ronparise (Jan 15, 2012)

read the reviews and read the threads referenced. and know that you will be staying at what many regard as the premier timeshare property in New Orleans..best location, best facility and best staff. just dont expect something new and from a cookie cutter.


----------



## timtax (Jan 15, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for the help.

Tim


----------



## chapjim (Jan 17, 2012)

timtax said:


> Hi Tuggers
> 
> I just completed an exchange into The Quarter House in New Orleans. Can anyone help with their impression of this location?
> 
> ...



Good exchange.  When are you going?  Do you have a unit number?

I own four weeks at QH.  In my opinion, it is the class timeshare resort in the French Quarter.  Wyndham La Belle Maison is arguably a nicer facility but doesn't have the character that Quarter House has.  QH's location is the best; Club La Pension's location is almost as good and a lot of us are anxious to see the results of the more-than-year-long building renovation.

Quarter House has about a half-dozen joints on the same block.  Don't overlook them just because they look sleazy to varying extents.  Daisy Duke's is one of the great places in the French Quarter (24/7 breakfast, bloody marys, and long neck beers plus decent gumbo, red beans and rice, etc.).  It will never be confused with Brennan's or Galatoire's but it fills a niche very nicely.  Get used to the sometimes indifferent service.  It's part of the deal and if you are in Daisy's, you probably aren't in a hurry.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 17, 2012)

And, there's always Stinky Pete's, I mean Sneaky Pete's, right next door!


----------



## chapjim (Jan 18, 2012)

jerseygirl said:


> And, there's always Stinky Pete's, I mean Sneaky Pete's, right next door!



Right, right!  About two years ago I ran into a woman staying at QH, probably in her 40s, who said she'd been in Sneaky Pete's that morning.  At 7 AM.  To buy milk.  For her daughter's breakfast.  Funny thing is it could have been true!

Heckuva block, the 100 block of Chartres.  Five "restaurants" (JJ's or Jimmy John's or something like that - relatively new, Daisy Duke's, Sneaky Pete's, Evelyn's, & The Jimani), Quarter House, an adult toy store, The Harem, and Dixie Divas around the corner.

I don't know how many of the restaurants actually have kitchens.  I ordered red beans and rice (or gumbo, I forget) at The Jimani one time and I swear the waiter left for a few minutes, then came back in the front door with my order on a tray.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 4, 2012)

My fave haunt on that block is Evelyn's. I first stumbled across it whilst staying at Quarter House, and it happened to be the week of a wake for Evelyn who had just passed away. They had a big altar set-up right atop the middle of the bar, with her photo, candles, various bar accessories...and Frank invited me to come to the wake, where I was treated like a local. Since then I always make it a point to stop at Evelyn's a few times during the week when I'm in NOLA...it's a very special hole in the wall.


----------



## Free2Roam (Feb 5, 2012)

Good info here...I just picked up an exchange also. I'll be heading down Dec 28 thru Jan 4...New Years Eve and the Sugar bowl!! I can't wait.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 5, 2012)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Good info here...I just picked up an exchange also. I'll be heading down Dec 28 thru Jan 4...New Years Eve and the Sugar bowl!! I can't wait.



Mark this down for next year...the Wyndham Whitney hotel has a restaurant
called Lil Dizzy's that has a fantastic and well-priced weekend brunch with lots of Louisiana home cookin...and freeflowing mimosas. Their dining room is in a gorgeous converted historic bank bldg with tall vaulted ceilings and lots of marble. The wait staff is attentive and the food is excellent. It's on Poydras on the other side of Canal from the French Quarter...easy walk from Quarter House. Highly recommended...and the hotel is nice too if you're looking for just a night or two in NOLA.


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 5, 2012)

I second the recommendation for Lil' Dizzy's.  We go to the original one on Esplanade (a block from my dd's apartment).  No free mimosas, but the best breakfast you'll ever have for under $10!  You might think it's strange to eat fried chicken and mac 'n cheese with your eggs, but you won't regret trying it!  

Any Tuggers going to be there next weekend?


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 5, 2012)

*chapjim -- questions for you*



chapjim said:


> Good exchange.  When are you going?  Do you have a unit number?
> 
> I own four weeks at QH.  In my opinion, it is the class timeshare resort in the French Quarter.  Wyndham La Belle Maison is arguably a nicer facility but doesn't have the character that Quarter House has.  QH's location is the best; Club La Pension's location is almost as good and a lot of us are anxious to see the results of the more-than-year-long building renovation.
> 
> Quarter House has about a half-dozen joints on the same block.  Don't overlook them just because they look sleazy to varying extents.  Daisy Duke's is one of the great places in the French Quarter (24/7 breakfast, bloody marys, and long neck beers plus decent gumbo, red beans and rice, etc.).  It will never be confused with Brennan's or Galatoire's but it fills a niche very nicely.  Get used to the sometimes indifferent service.  It's part of the deal and if you are in Daisy's, you probably aren't in a hurry.



You mentioned Wyndham La Belle Maison -- we will be there next Friday for a week -- two questions:

l.  What local good restaurants close to Wyndham resort?
2.  How far is Wyndham from Daisy Dukes?

We are very ancient in age  and husband has bad knee so walking too far could pose a problem. Thank you.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 5, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> You mentioned Wyndham La Belle Maison -- we will be there next Friday for a week -- two questions:
> 
> l.  What local good restaurants close to Wyndham resort?
> 2.  How far is Wyndham from Daisy Dukes?
> ...



General location comment:  La Belle Maison is a short block and a half along Magazine St. from Canal Street.  Magazine turns into Decatur the other side of Canal.  Decatur and Chartres have a number of local restaurants within a block of Canal.  Going out the Magazine St. entrance or through the garage will shorten your walk to the French Quarter (as against going out the Gravier St. entrance).

1.  Mulate's, Mother's, a breakfast/lunch place across the street (can't remember the name).  Palace Cafe on Canal. You can try Liborio, a Cuban place on Magazine a block from La Belle Maison but our experience in early January was "uneven" at best.  (When we arrived an hour after their 5:45 PM opening, there was no cook, no bartender, no waiter on site, just a guy who I think was the janitor/dishwasher/kitchen assistant.  Food, when it came, was pretty good.)

2.  Daisy Duke's is a half block off Canal on Rue Chartres.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 5, 2012)

jerseygirl said:


> I second the recommendation for Lil' Dizzy's.  We go to the original one on Esplanade (a block from my dd's apartment).  No free mimosas, but the best breakfast you'll ever have for under $10!  You might think it's strange to eat fried chicken and mac 'n cheese with your eggs, but you won't regret trying it!
> 
> Any Tuggers going to be there next weekend?



For you L'il Dizzy's fans and anyone else who wants to have a great lunch, a good show, and a history lesson all in one.

He's not there anymore but the chef at L'il Dizzy's was Big Kevin Belton, who is also one of the principals at the New Orleans School of Cooking.  NOSOC offers a lunch show for about $28/person where they make such things as gumbo, jambalaya, shrimp creole, shrimp etoufee, crab and corn bisque, shrimp and artichoke soup, bread pudding, and outstanding pralines, washed down with lemonade or Abita Amber.  You'll walk out with a smile on your face and probably will buy some Joe's Stuff or Big Kevin's Bayou Blend, or both, on your way out.


----------



## funtime (Feb 5, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> You mentioned Wyndham La Belle Maison -- we will be there next Friday for a week -- two questions:
> 
> l.  What local good restaurants close to Wyndham resort?
> 2.  How far is Wyndham from Daisy Dukes?
> ...



Cathy B - last time I was in New Orleans I was on a walker - and sometimes just used a cane - as I had just had leg surgery.   I relied quite heavily on cabs which are all over downtown and the quarter and well worth the money.  Those NOLA blocks are long.  Of course every great restaurant can call you a cab.  Do not let limited mobility stop you!  I did not and  NOLA is great.  Funtime

PS - You can get a cane at Walgreens and you can also order a handicap transporter at the airport  both coming and going - they will wheel you around in a wheelchair and often it is recommended as it saves valuable energy.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 6, 2012)

chapjim said:


> Good exchange.  When are you going?  Do you have a unit number?
> 
> I own four weeks at QH.  In my opinion, it is the class timeshare resort in the French Quarter.  Wyndham La Belle Maison is arguably a nicer facility but doesn't have the character that Quarter House has.  QH's location is the best; Club La Pension's location is almost as good and a lot of us are anxious to see the results of the more-than-year-long building renovation.
> 
> Quarter House has about a half-dozen joints on the same block.  Don't overlook them just because they look sleazy to varying extents.  Daisy Duke's is one of the great places in the French Quarter (24/7 breakfast, bloody marys, and long neck beers plus decent gumbo, red beans and rice, etc.).  It will never be confused with Brennan's or Galatoire's but it fills a niche very nicely.  Get used to the sometimes indifferent service.  It's part of the deal and if you are in Daisy's, you probably aren't in a hurry.



I LOVE Daisy Dukes for breakfast.  Have dined there many times - never a bad meal and honestly, always great service.  (Look for them at Restaurant.com for dining discounts too!)

We have stayed at both the Quarter House and La Belle Maison and like them equally.  If you want the French Quarter, QH is probably best.  When I've been in town for a convention, the other one is a tab bit better for walking to/from.  It is also closer to the best po boys in town at Mother's.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 6, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> You mentioned Wyndham La Belle Maison -- we will be there next Friday for a week -- two questions:
> 
> l.  What local good restaurants close to Wyndham resort?
> 2.  How far is Wyndham from Daisy Dukes?
> ...



Daisy Dukes may be a tad bit too far for walking with a bad knee on a bad day.  That said, there is a decent little diner open for breakfast very close (less than 2 blocks) from La Belle Maison.

If you exit the resort to the right, go to the next block and turn left, it is on that next corner.  Sorry, I wish I knew the name of it.  I think they are only open for breakfast and maybe lunch.


----------



## TomR (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Cathyb.  Hope you have a wonderful vacation in New Orleans. There are a couple of restaurants near La Belle Maison that you might want to consider.  *Mannings Café *just opened up in Harrahs Casino.  Doesn't seem bad for a casual meal.  *August*, at 301 Tchoupitoulas St .is supposedly a very good restaurant under the John Besh empire.  *Bon Ton Café *at 401 Magazine St.  looks to specialize in seafood.  *Café Adelaide*, part of the Brennan crew, is at 300 Poydras St. and is open for breakfast, lunch and dinner.  I plan on having breakfast there when we are in NOLA in October.    
Tom


----------

